# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  LISETTE HANDICAPEE EN ROUMANIE...

## momo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* LISETTE
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 4 ans 7 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* assorememberme@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 150 




 Histoire : Accidentée, tapée par une voiture, paralysée du train arrière, mais pas incontinente et avec une bonne sensibilité dans les pattes arrières

Frais d'adoption : 150  (Les frais d'adoption comprennent les vaccins, la puce électronique, la stérilisation ainsi que le rapatriement avec le passeport).

Contact : assorememberme@gmail.com
Formulaire d'adoption : http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...adoption-de-fa

 

Lisette a de nombreuses plaies qui étaient cachées sous ses poils...

 

D'autres photos de Lisette à son arrivée à la clinique :

 https://youtu.be/xOXC_1EIgG8

https://youtu.be/D0JX_ShWP9E

La petite Lisette va un peu mieux, elle est toujours sous perfusion

 

Voici la cagnotte pour Lisette, merci d'avance pour elle !!!
https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...on-remember-me

Lisette a eu ses radios, voilà les résultats :
Il y a une fracture et une luxation des vertèbres T5 - T6 avec un déplacement sur la gauche.
Il n'y a pas de modifications au niveau crânien et pelvien.
Le radiologue recommande de lui faire passer un scanner.


Si des personnes parmis vous souhaitent aider la jolie petite LISETTE en faisant un don pour ses soins,elle vous remercie et vous fait de grosses léchouilles....

Courage petite puce....

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre petite...

----------


## France34

Je pense que la petite LISETTE sera bien soignée dans cette clinique et que son état va vite s'améliorer !

----------


## momo

Message de Vanessa:

Lisette a une fracture dans la zone thoracique qui ne peut être opérée. Elle est sous traitement, mange et boit seule et parvient à se tenir debout. Elle a commencé à faire de petites balades, avec quelqu'un qui soulève son train arrière et les balades sont rallongées petit à petit. Ses blessures guérissent petit à petit.

Lisette va avoir un chariot pour pouvoir continuer à progresser et être plus autonome, qui coûtera 100€. 
 https://youtu.be/zqhJCnGjS3E

https://youtu.be/frFNVqv3PNA

----------


## momo

Le petit chariot de Lisette est bien arrivé et elle l'utilise à présent 

 

Pensez à LISETTE pour le prochain voyage svp....

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de Lisette 

elle va mieux aussi grâce au traitement pour ses nerfs, elle a retrouvé de la sensibilité dans une patte arrière
elle marche de mieux en mieux avec son chariot, elle était un peu timide au début mais plus maintenant

 

 https://youtu.be/PWtQBxLWSKI

https://youtu.be/PRoGhCGmyRw

Qui va faire une petite place à Lisette svp?
Elle pourrait vous rejoindre le 8 septembre...

----------


## momo

Des infos de Carmina sur Lisette et ses besoins :

Lisette est une chienne adorable, douce et affectueuse, elle a beaucoup changé depuis son arrivée à la clinique, elle a plus confiance en elle.
Elle s'entend avec les autres chiens, mais préfère manger seule. Elle reste avec Nougat actuellement dans une pièce, pas en cage, elle déteste être enfermée en cage !
Elle est calme, elle ne détruira rien si elle est laissée seule, mais elle adore jouer donc nous lui laissons des jouets et des os à ronger à disposition.
Avec les chats, elle aboie et veut jouer avec eux, elle n'est pas agressive mais leur aboie dessus.
Avec les gens, j'ai remarqué qu'elle choisissait les personnes, parfois elle aime certains, mais n'en aiment pas d'autres...
Elle est incontinente urinaire, elle fait ses besoins 2 fois par jour normalement mais quand elle a une grosse émotion, qu'elle est très heureuse ou quand nous partons en balade ou qu'elle a peur d'un bruit ou d'une personne, elle fait un petit pipi...
Elle a juste besoin de soins à ce niveau, nous ne lui mettons plus de couches car cela lui créerait des blessures. Peut-être que si elle était sortie plus fréquemment dans la journée, elle n'aurait pas besoin de couches du tout ! Une maison avec jardin serait bien pour elle. Elle est plus à l'aise sur un terrain qu'elle connait, elle n'apprécie pas forcément de découvrir de nouveaux endroits.
Ce serait parfait si sa future famille pouvait continuer les exercices que nous faisons avec elle. Elle aura aussi besoin d'un traitement spécial de temps en temps pour ses problèmes de peau.

Qui se propose d accueuillir ce petite coeur svp????

----------


## momo

Grande nouvelle, Lisette commence à remuer la queue pour la première fois !!!! Ca signifie qu'elle a retrouvé de la mobilité à ce niveau et peut à nouveau la contrôler !!! 

https://youtu.be/SvXUN5pxx2w

----------


## France34

J'espère que l'état de santé de LISETTE va continuer à s'améliorer et qu'elle trouvera bientôt une gentille famille pour bien prendre soin d'elle !  ::

----------


## momo

Encore quelques jours pour réserver la petite LISETTE.....

----------


## momo

Lisette a réussi à se relever et à faire 2 pas aujourd'hui !!!

le chemin sera encore long dit Carmina mais c'est une grande étape de franchie

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/tiXqQ0-B-qY

----------


## France34

Y a-t-il une bonne âme pour réserver la petite  LISETTE et lui permettre de continuer et terminer ses soins dans une gentille famille ?

----------


## duma762000

bravo Lisette. J'espère qu'elle va vite trouver une famille aimante.

----------


## momo

CITATION:

Super news, aujourd'hui Lisette a fait ses premiers pas sans aide extérieure !!!! 

Magnifique!Une vraie guerrière cette petite Lisette . Il faut qu'elle rentre cette petite aux grands yeux doux . Elle est toute jeune

----------


## momo

Toujours personne pour la si courageuse Lisette ? Elle mérite le meilleur après tout ce qu'elle a enduré . Elle est si jolie , toute jeune .

----------


## France34

Savez-vous quand aura lieu le prochain voyage ?

----------


## momo

Vers le 20 octobre et ce sera le dernier avant le terrible hiver roumain...

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour réserver la gentille petite LISETTE afin qu'elle soit du voyage du 20 octobre et qu'elle évite le rude hiver roumain !

----------


## France34

La courageuse LISETTE devra-t-elle passer l'hiver en Roumanie ?

----------


## Liberterre

::  ::  courageuse petite fifille tu mérites une merveilleuse famille

----------


## France34

Une personne charitable pour accueillir petite LISETTE ?

----------


## Liberterre

Personne pour cette petite bouille d'ange  ::

----------


## momo

Lisette et Nougat:

https://youtu.be/HNmSQjbj4EI

https://youtu.be/7t3s9n-Uzdc

Coquine de LISETTE. Rien n'arrivera à saper ton moral de battante.
Et tu as raison car tu vas l'avoir ta famille, sois tranquille, on va tout faire pour y arriver.
En attendant, continue de t'amuser avec tes copains...pas de course de chariot en vue ????

----------


## Liberterre

::  trop chtroumfette

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/1SwucfxdpyM

PROCHAIN VOYAGE LE 1ER DECEMBRE....

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour prendre sous son aile la gentille LISETTE pour lui donner un foyer chaleureux !

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/FUMNZd-G9e4

NOUGAT, LISETTE (et leur copain PEPPEL également soigné par Mircea)

----------


## France34

Qui va faire sortir la petite LISETTE de Roumanie avant Noël ?

----------


## France34

Personne n'a pitié de la gentille et courageuse LISETTE ?

----------


## momo

PERSONNE POUR ACCUEUILLIR CETTE PETITE PUCE SVP????
Prochain voyage le 2 février.

----------


## momo

Lisette va bien, niveau santé, Carmina dit qu'elle fait des progrès tous les jours.

 

 

 

PERSONNE POUR ACCUEUILLIR CETTE PETITE PUCE SVP????
Prochain voyage le 2 février...

----------


## momo

LISETTE ATTEND SA FAMILLE...

----------


## momo

Petite puce fait plein d efforts pour trouver sa famille....qui lui tendra la main????

----------


## momo

Petite LISETTE....aucune proposition d accueuil pour toi.

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser à la gentille LISETTE ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne personne pour prendre chez elle la gentille LISETTE et l'aider à vaincre son handicap !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite accueillir dans son foyer la petite LISETTE ?

----------


## momo

Lisette a besoin de soins locaux sur le ventre, d'un traitement pour la circulation nerveuse du type neurovet.
Elle s'entend bien avec les autres chiens.

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour vite accueillir la gentille LISETTE et son chariot !

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/fub77UwTtZc

----------


## France34

Une bonne personne pour prendre soin de la gentille LISETTE !

----------


## France34

Momo , savez vous si LISETTE a encore fait des progrès au point de vue locomotion ?

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/JCzK7-I9aKo

Pas de nouvelles récentes de LISETTE.

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles de LISETTE ?

----------


## momo

LISETTE attend toujours que quelqu un pose son regard sur elle et lui permette de quitter la clinique...

----------


## momo

Toujours personne pour cette petite LISETTE...

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour prendre soin de la gentille petite LISETTE !

----------


## France34

Momo , avez-vous des nouvelles de LISETTE ?

----------


## momo

Non France 34....il n y a aucune nouvelle de cette petite puce!!!!

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles de LISETTE pour savoir si elle progresse dans sa  locomotion ?

----------


## momo

Pas de nouvelles depuis juillet...

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles de LISETTE ?

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/ur-mquChx9A

https://youtu.be/2GCKINj4B5M

allez c'est noel et Lisette a commandé une famille .qui va être cette famille qu'elle attend avec tant de patience?

----------


## France34

Une gentille personne pour accueillir LISETTE pour Noël !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Nathoulale

Bonjour comment va lisette ? Des nouvelles récentes ?  Pourrais  t on savoir sa hauteur.  Au début vous dites qu elle n est pas incontinente puis après oui.  Ses cachets sont ils a  vie ?

----------


## momo

Nathoulale,pourriez vous envoyer un mail directement à l association svp?
Merci.

----------


## momo

TELLEMENT TRISTE POUR TOI PETITE PUCE....

----------


## France34

Personne pour LISETTE ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une gentille famille pour la pauvre LISETTE !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite prendre soin de la pauvre LISETTE maintenant que les voyages ont recommencé  ?

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de demande pour la gentille LISETTE ?

----------


## Kim Van

bien intéressée, mais trop peur que les roulettes ne l'emportent à la rivière au fond de la cour..... dommage..... on ne sait rien non plus par rapport aux chats.....

----------


## momo

Rien de nouveau pour LISETTE malheureusement...

----------


## marjorie78

Ca ne se bouscule pas effectivement pour les petits handicapés de la clinique ...mais quand même une bonne nouvelle, Manny qui est avec eux va être adopté via Wof et rejoint ses adoptants en août !
Tellement rare qu'il fallait l'annoncer, et cela redonne espoir pour Nougat, Lisette, Tsipia et Mili...

----------


## marjorie78

> bien intéressée, mais trop peur que les roulettes ne l'emportent à la rivière au fond de la cour..... dommage..... on ne sait rien non plus par rapport aux chats.....


Lisette est ok chats, elle vit à la clinique vétérinaire et en côtoie ; vous pouvez voir toutes les infos sur son post en allant sur le forum de Remember Me France où il y a aussi plein de vidéos.
Concernant votre rivière, peut-être mettre une barrière afin de sécuriser ?
Ce serait tellement chouette qu'elle ait une autre vie..

----------


## France34

J'espère que Kim Van va se décider pour la gentille LISETTE ou que quelqu'un d'autre va s'y intéresser !

----------


## Kim Van

pour les chats, c'est bien.... je ne sais pas si une chienne comme elle peut faire de longues promenades, après un entraînement progressif bien sûr, je n'ai jamais eu d'animal handicapé. C'est vrai que je peux protéger le lieu où elle vivrait....

----------


## momo

Kim Van,je ne pense pas que Lisette puisse faire de longues promenades mais si vous pouviez lui offrir une vie meilleure, ce serait formidable pour elle.

----------


## France34

Oui , puisqu'elle pourrait disposer d'une cour, ce serait déjà bien pour elle !

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de solution pour la pauvre LISETTE ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

https://youtu.be/Ic6H-MXTnUc

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est si triste....vite une gentille famille...la belle LISETTE  a déjà trop attendu

----------

